
What tech stack to use? - ced83fra
I need to create an application that is essentially a CRUD one ; it will become a SaaS once it&#x27;s done enough.<p>What tech stack to use?<p>I need to do a &quot;working wireframe&quot; (=&gt; everything but not nice design, logo, colors) within ten days (during evenings and week-ends). I will then show it to potential (?) customers.<p>It needs to work great on laptop, on mobile devices, and should be able to work in the future with voice commands.
In any case, it has to be really quick&#x2F;reactive, super simple+beautiful=pure.<p>My tech experience is PHP (with frameworks), bootstrap, jQuery, and a small slice of Angular (so pretty &quot;old&quot;-fashioned tech stack).<p>A technology with a pretty looong learning curve wouldn&#x27;t be that interesting because I wouldn&#x27;t be able to do a prototype within days, and I may get discouraged quickly.<p>What would be the best choice, and why?
======
quantummkv
Bootstrap with Laravel on the plain old lamp stack. It's what you know and can
get working on right away.

If you want to go the SPA way then you can mix Vue with Laravel. It's pretty
much the official client side framework for Laravel, so the documentation for
Laravel integration would be excellent.

~~~
jardaroh
^ Also, With Vue you can very easily build a component library (buttons /
forms / pages / etc) that can be re-used throughout your various platform
versions of your application.

I normally do this by making a node module in a parent directory of the
application projects like so:

parentDir/ node_modules/ @applicationLibrary components/ mixins/ services/
applicationProjects/ ios/ android/ electron/ web/ server/

~~~
jardaroh
Sorry, it did not keep formatting...

~~~
ced83fra
No worries, I get it :) Nice to see it could be used to create a standalone
desktop app as well !! For this specific problem, it could be a liked feature.

